# Let's see your plumbing tool boxes.



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Post up some pictures of your toolboxes or bags or whatever you use. Or just pictures of your favorite plumbing tools. I'm not a plumber but I do keep a plumbing tool box on the truck for the times when tearing out a wall or set of cabinets and need to cap off a line until my plumber gets there to move or reinstall the stuff or if I need to take out a toilet or something to put in a new floor. Little stuff like that. So I try to carry a decent set of plumbing tools and some fittings to handle the unexpected. Tools to solder so I can remove and cap off pipes, some pex stuff so I can cut a line and crimp a stop on it. Some PVC stuff so I can cut and cap lines. Or just make a quick repair if I happen to be cutting out a wall and hit a pipe or something. Just like to be prepared and then will call my plumber in to do whatever work needs to be done.

Had a new plumber on a job this week and he had all kinds of neat tools I hadn't seen before, I'm also kind of a tool junkie. Used some sort of pipe cutter for cutting 2" pvc piping. Looked like it left a nice cut. So just wondering what other tools might be out there that I don't know about that I may want to add to the collection. And also it's just interesting to see what tools others are using. So post up some pictures of your plumbing tool boxes or even just pictures of your tools for cutting pipes, soldering, pex, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok lets get this tread moving :laughing:

I really like this tool: 

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/faucet-and-sink-installer

Along with this tool:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-PTEC-3000-Tailpiece-Extension-Cutter-41608/203481523

Both are great handy tools to have for service work


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the faucet tool. Useful enough to keep around.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not a plumber but do have a tool box for plumbing. I have little sorting boxes for all the gaskets and washers, few sections of copper, pex fittings, crimper, cap offs, valves. I need it sometimes fix a leak just to do something else.


----------

